# Melt it down and lose money trying



## vtcnc (Nov 28, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 28, 2021)

yea , that's one I can't figure out.  WHY??  Why did HF think their tools are collectible or gold.


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 28, 2021)

Because ICON. Don’t you know it’s cheaper than MAC, SNAP-ON but not quite good enough to shell out good money for? 

Nothing says Shelf Queen like a gold plated ratchet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdelivery (Nov 28, 2021)

65.00 for a Harbor Freight Ratchet?
Somebodies been smoking the wacky tobacky.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 28, 2021)

sdelivery said:


> Somebodies been smoking the wacky tobacky.


More like been over using that home lobotomy kit again……


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 28, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> More like been over using that home lobotomy kit again……



I think they sell those at HF as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 28, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> I think they sell those at HF as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, you whack yourself in the head with the gold plated ICON ratchet.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 28, 2021)

LOL where's Dr. Freeman when you need him?


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 28, 2021)

You all laugh, but we will see who is laughing in 50 years when these are selling as collectables on ebay for $66.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 28, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> You all laugh, but we will see who is laughing in 50 years when these are selling as collectables on ebay for $66.


of course $66 will be worth about $25 of today's dollars if they keep printing money... so loss, loss, loss...


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 28, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> of course $66 will be worth about $25 of today's dollars if they keep printing money... so loss, loss, loss...



Right so you see the hole in my plan to make a quick buck, well other than the whole having to wait 50 years to make that buck.


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 28, 2021)

Guys! Found a sweet coupon deal. Check it out.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 28, 2021)

And E Bay will get their pound of flesh as well.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 28, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> Guys! Found a sweet coupon deal. Check it out.
> 
> View attachment 386737


Who's lifetime the tools, or yours


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 28, 2021)

When I worked at HF there were lots and lot of customers that bought tools just to have them.

Snowbirds that came down to AZ from up north to spend the winter in a park model out of the snow.

Seemed like they would go tool shopping and bring it back home, maybe they were buying gifts but there was no way a lot of those guys were ever using that stuff.

HF is very good at reading their customer base so they’ll probably sell a ton of these ratchets.

They’re also the only dedicated tool store in a lot of markets and the usually stand behind what they sell.

And, they support trades education at a time we desperately need it in the US.

John


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 28, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> They’re also the only dedicated tool store in a lot of markets and the usually stand behind what they sell.


USUALLY.. but they used to be better at standing behind their products... Much more were warrantied for life.
Also you didn't have to show them a receipt. Now you do.

I showed them an old receipt from mail order and they refused to do the replacement. They didn't know what that receipt was...  (their old computer system, with no name of HF on the receipt).


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 28, 2021)

@matthewsx  Yeah, you are right. I'm just having fun with their alternate reputation on the internet. What they do for trade schools is unique and unheard of nowadays, really.

Marketing-wise they are veritable geniuses. Don't know how they have lasted this long. Maybe the supply chain issues will hurt them here.

I actually have quite a few Harbor Freight tools that I use sometimes, or once, or sometimes frequently...

List of Onces:

Flaring tool, should have just sprung the extra money for a better set.

List of Sometimes:

Sandlbast cabinet
Sheetmetal brake

List of Frequently:

Titanium 125 flux core welder
Wooden tool chests (2 of them) will probably buy more,
Pittsburgh wrenches
Shop towels


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 28, 2021)

They also used to be closed on Sunday when I worked there.


----------



## Superburban (Nov 28, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> I showed them an old receipt from mail order and they refused to do the replacement. They didn't know what that receipt was...  (their old computer system, with no name of HF on the receipt).


That is the same Sears did before they bit the bucket. "Sorry, we do not carry that ratchet anymore". You are SOL.


----------



## jbobb1 (Nov 28, 2021)

I have the HF dust collector that really does collect a lot of dust!


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 28, 2021)

yea, I'm confused about them.
They were a cheap price point for the homeowner or pro (who needed a one time tool). Most pro's would never go , not worth the time...

Now they are entering a high priced middle branded area. I hesitate to buy those better tools, because they are not getting the top ratings. They are getting (less battery life), less capable ratings.. They ARE 10-20% cheaper than the name brands.. but for the small difference from Dewalt, Makita , and Milwaukee it's a tough price to pay. The brands provide parts and service. HF doesn't... Parts are non-existent or months waiting.

Likes:
Tarps  SILVER and blue
Nitrile gloves
Cheap safety glasses. (good for weed whacking and hedge triming)
3gal pancake compressor (slow but it's light to do nailing jobs)
pneumatics... I've had good luck with:
     needle scaler
     die grinder
     paint guns cheap hvlp conversion and more expensive hvlp conversion
     stapler/brad gun already had a porter cable brad of same size, but I needed the stapler... been solid.. only used for staples.
    air regulators w/filters
     cheap small regulators
angle grinder (9.99) I don't feel bad, they last a while and I can have many... Not as powerful as my makita that a friend destroyed.
Tool chests... mine is no longer made by them.... its a Kennedy look alike black crinkle cut paint, and works great. it was an entire stack 3 boxes for $84.. couldn't turn it down... wish I bought 3 or 4 more for the price.

WW F clamp.. 6 and 12 inch... a good buy
timers for Christmas lights (interior ) .. I started using it for a piece of shop equip that I kept forgetting to shut down.... They are nice..



Don't Like:
air connectors I can buy Milton for less.. but Milton is not USA made now.
electric impact gun rated at 240 ft lbs... could not break lugs at 80 ft lbs.
welding table (it's zinc coated) welding and zinc don't go together... dumb.


----------



## paradox_pete (Nov 28, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> Guys! Found a sweet coupon deal. Check it out.
> 
> View attachment 386737


Gee Thanks, but as the saying goes....

I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## Braeden P (Nov 29, 2021)

One of the best things you can get is a Preditor 212. We have one on our mini-bike. we made it go to 8,000 rpm (its a four stroke), goes to 35 mph in 3 seconds, can do insane burnout and wheelies at any speed. we put that thing throught hell and back and it still works. The things works amazing for the $200 it is. (at 8,000 rpm it has so much valve float it could unsink the titanic and throws the push rods after 5 seconds which is not bad for stock springs)


----------



## Janderso (Nov 29, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> Guys! Found a sweet coupon deal. Check it out.
> 
> View attachment 386737


How did you do that?
Remember the movie, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest?


----------



## Janderso (Nov 29, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> @matthewsx  Yeah, you are right. I'm just having fun with their alternate reputation on the internet. What they do for trade schools is unique and unheard of nowadays, really.
> 
> Marketing-wise they are veritable geniuses. Don't know how they have lasted this long. Maybe the supply chain issues will hurt them here.
> 
> ...


Heck, the 7 amp angle grinder runs forever. I think those can be had on sale for less than $25.
The 4 amps are sometimes $9.99, or am I senile?


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 29, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Heck, the 7 amp angle grinder runs forever. I think those can be had on sale for less than $25.
> The 4 amps are sometimes $9.99, or am I senile?


Oh god! I totally forgot about those!! I have two setup on my welding table one for grinding, one for cutoff work. The Chicago Electrics. I think I got them for $14.99 each. They are definitely on the frequently used list. You just reminded me I need to pick up another one for the wire brush cups.


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 29, 2021)

Janderso said:


> How did you do that?
> Remember the movie, One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest??


Microsoft Paint.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 29, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> Oh god! I totally forgot about those!! I have two setup on my welding table one for grinding, one for cutoff work. The Chicago Electrics. I think I got them for $14.99 each. They are definitely on the frequently used list. You just reminded me I need to pick up another one for the wire brush cups.


Harbor Freight has it's place. I needed a hammer drill to mount my drill press. HF is 5 minutes from my house.
It got the job done and then some for $25.





						Harbor Freight Tools – Quality Tools at Discount Prices Since 1977
					

Harbor Freight buys their top quality tools from the same factories that supply our competitors. We cut out the middleman and pass the savings to you!




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## rabler (Nov 29, 2021)

I just want to know how thick the gold is on the ratchet.  Not in microns or such, but in terms of hours of handling the ratchet before it wears through.

Oh, wait, I wasn't suppose to use a tool I bought?!


----------

